# restaurants on Hilton Head Island



## ml855 (May 4, 2014)

My husband and I will be visiting Hilton Head Island in a couple of weeks and would like some recommendations on restaurants.  Can anyone here on TUG help us out, thanks.


----------



## jont (May 4, 2014)

Search out posts by jme. He is my go to guy for Resturants on HHI. He has a very extensive list of recommendations.


----------



## Pat H (May 4, 2014)

Two of my new favorites are Marley's Island Grill and One Hot Mama's. Do not go to Mama's on Fri/Sat unless you go early. The wait at regular dinner hours on weekends can be 1 1/2 hrs. If you decide to try Marleys, sign up on their website and they will email you a 15% off coupon. Another good place is Skullcreek Boathouse.

www.marleysislandgrille.com
http://www.onehotmamas.com
http://www.skullcreekboathouse.com


----------



## ml855 (May 4, 2014)

jont said:


> Search out posts by jme. He is my go to guy for Resturants on HHI. He has a very extensive list of recommendations.



Thanks I''ll do that. I did search but nothing came up so I'll try again searching for jme


----------



## ml855 (May 4, 2014)

Pat H said:


> Two of my new favorites are Marley's Island Grill and One Hot Mama's. Do not go to Mama's on Fri/Sat unless you go early. The wait at regular dinner hours on weekends can be 1 1/2 hrs. If you decide to try Marleys, sign up on their website and they will email you a 15% off coupon. Another good place is Skullcreek Boathouse.
> 
> www.marleysislandgrille.com
> http://www.onehotmamas.com
> http://www.skullcreekboathouse.com



Thanks for these suggestions


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 4, 2014)

ML855,

Check out the previous Tug Thread:  Updated Hilton Head Restaurants 

There might be a more recent thread than this but I couldn't locate it if it exists.


Richard


----------



## jont (May 4, 2014)

MULTIZ321 said:


> ML855,
> 
> Check out the previous Tug Thread:  Updated Hilton Head Restaurants
> 
> ...



Thanks Richard, that's the post by jme is was referring to. Lots of good info


----------



## jme (May 4, 2014)

jont said:


> Search out posts by jme. He is my go to guy for Resturants on HHI. He has a very extensive list of recommendations.



Why, Thanks my good buddy, jont. Here it is, the last "update" I did...


*Hilton Head Restaurants*

This is my own personal list, and represents an "UPDATE of my previous update". It reflects my own opinion, and it's the list from which we choose our own dinners out. We tend to pick the nicer independently-owned places rather than chains, but there are ample chains represented at Hilton Head, and there are some good ones. Carrabba's for instance is always good, but since we have that at home, we don't usually go.

Reservations at most of these places are highly recommended, even days ahead. Some places don't take reservations, but those that don't, still honor the Marriott Concierge calls, and you can get "call-ahead seating" with a minimal wait if you let the Concierge call for you around midday. They hold only a few spots for that daily call-ahead privilege, so beware. For some I'd recommend calling the day before, like Skull Creek Boathouse which stays super busy. The concierge can advise what is best.

For Grande Ocean, the front desk is (843) 686-7343, 
for Barony it's (843) 342-1608,
and for SurfWatch it's (843) 363-3400.
ASK FOR the CONCIERGE.

Also, when you first check in, PICK UP a *Menu Guide* from the magazine rack in the lobby (not the small pamphlet, but the larger menu guide). You can view dozens of menus easily in that book for comparison, and it will help a lot.  It may even tell you that you don't care for a few of my own favorites, as everybody has different preferences. 

HH has over 200 restaurants, so there are a lot from which to choose.
Although all of HH's restaurants are "casual",the ones with (*) after the name below in my lists are a bit more quiet, upscale, and "fine dining" category.


*TRADITIONAL SEAFOOD*:

*Skull Creek Boathouse*....hands down my personal favorite for seafood. Inside or outside dining. Bar inside and out. Concierge a MUST for "call-ahead seating", otherwise a 90-120 minute wait, any night.
http://www.skullcreekboathouse.com/archives/menus/dinner-menu

*Black Marlin Bayside Grill*...good solid seafood restaurant, indoor booths or outdoor in courtyard atmosphere (tables with umbrellas).
http://blackmarlinhhi.com/menus/dinner-menu/

*Sea Shack*....
Sea Shack is a hole in the wall, but it has good basic food. You stand outside until a table opens. Just for seafood. Not fine dining by any stretch..... lately it's been inconsistent in my opinion. popular but not my favorite. mentioned because it's often recommended by others. 
http://seashackhhi.com/

*Old Oyster Factory*...very popular, good seafood but not great seafood. Awesome atmosphere, beautiful building on marsh/waterway, amazingly beautiful views. We still like it, and go each trip. Concierge "call-ahead seating" a MUST.
https://www.oldoysterfactory.com/ordereze/1000/Page.aspx

*Crazy Crab* (2 locations)... we like the Harbour Town location but many like the other. Just too far to drive for us to the second location near on-island bridge. It's crazy allright....loud, busy, lots of kids and families----must be in the mood for all that stimulation, but it has good basic seafood. 
http://www.thecrazycrab.com/

*Roastfish and Cornbread*.... "down home" Southern cooking by owner, Chef David.  A relatively new hot spot going on 2 years now. Some have said it's just OK, but it continues to be a very popular favorite. Nothing fancy, beyond casual, LOTS of seafood options.
http://www.roastfishandcornbread.com/

*Kenny B's*......beyond casual, great seafood and Cajun cuisine! Good prices, really fun. always busy but worth the wait. also, breakfast.
http://www.eatatkennybs.com/



.......................................................................................................................
Not Recommendations per se, but a few Mentionables below:

1. Aunt Chilada's...not my favorite, but ....listed because it's always hailed as a fun place for kids and young families. always crowded and located in a convenient spot .... the "default last-minute restaurant of choice", so to speak. I suppose it's just OK. Not my recommendation unless you want over-the-top casual atmosphere, decent prices, and average food. Just sayin'.

2. Hudson's Seafood...listed because it's often mentioned and even recommended, but again, not my favorite....have tried a few times over the years, always disappointed, very inconsistent. I consider it at best an average experience, but every now and then I'm hearing a few more good recommendations. If it's gotten better, I apologize. For me, there are too many great other places to visit, so you won't see me there.

3. Marley's Island Grille.....was great, then reported mediocre, now back as good....??? We used to be regulars there, was very fun for whole family.....haven't been in a while, but could be on it's way back!! Worth a try! 

.................................................................................................................



*VARIED MENUS* (not just seafood):
These are ALL quite SPECIAL; most are in the Fine Dining Category.
(*= fine dining )

*Frankie Bones**...very large menu, really fun... "Sinatra cool"....reservations a MUST, best at least 2 days in advance maybe more. tall-back maroon leather booths, low lights, Club atmosphere, love it!!! .... casual..... busy bar scene, has high-tops available next to bar area.
http://www.frankieboneshhi.com/ 
Not for kids really, but they do have a few items that work...have "S'mores" dessert with a small Hibachi for cooking marshmallows! also great appetizers.

*RedFish**....very popular...unique menu items.... Not really for kids. https://www.redfishofhiltonhead.com/ordereze/default.aspx

*Alexanders**....fine dining, quiet, intimate, white tablecloth, good wines.
http://www.alexandersrestaurant.com/ Not for kids.

*Wiseguys**..fine dining, great steaks & seafood...http://www.wiseguyshhi.com/ Not for kids.

*Charlie's L'Etoile Verte**.....fine dining, new fresh menu daily (many fish selections)...
perhaps the best all-round restaurant on island, romantic, quiet but good ambiance.
http://charliesgreenstar.com/ Not for kids.

*Crane's Tavern**...fine dining, quiet, steak & seafood, white tablecloth.
http://www.cranestavern.com/ Not for kids.

*Old Fort Pub***....very fine dining...maybe best VIEW on island, small, intimate, romantic, for special occasions or just a really great meal, white  tablecloth,candles...ask for window table.  nice wine list.  Not for kids.
http://www.oldfortpub.com/

*Sunset Grille***....fine dining, forget where it's located, it's wonderful. Fantastic sunset view, romantic, great Chef, locals' favorite, great wine list. Not for kids.
http://www.sunsetgrillehhi.com/

*The Studio***.....very fine dining, interesting mix of fine food & visual art.
expensive but good. Not for kids.
http://www.studiodining.com/

*Santa Fe Cafe**... (fwiw, my personal favorite restaurant on the island).
Our first and/or last meal whenever we visit HH.
"Fine dining" but slightly more casual.
I love the window tables in the back room on RIGHT SIDE, near Chef's grill.....Southwestern flair to seafood and steaks... 
Signature dishes are the Cowboy Cut Rib Chop and the Grouper. (wow)
http://www.santafehhi.com/ not for kids.

*Tapas*.....a different kind of dining experience, but a good one... many items from which to choose, family-owned restaurant with loyal following.
http://www.tapashiltonhead.com/

*Jazz Corner*.....live Jazz entertainment, good food, a fun evening. Cover charge of $10 required...a bit loud, but fun if you're in the mood.
http://www.thejazzcorner.com/

.............................................................



*A few more Mentionables* (this time they're better):
Good solid restaurants for a typical dinner out with the family. Not fine dining, just good... on rare occasion inconsistent but still worth considering.

*Steamer's*.....good basic seafood, located in Coligny Plaza.
http://www.steamerseafood.com/

*Jump & Phil's*....very casual, very good food with wide selection of menu items, fun laid-back atmosphere, advertises the "best burger on the island" (and it is good).
http://www.jumpandphilshhi.com/

*Hilton Head Brewing Company*.....popular & fun place, lots of good starter selections, good sandwiches, good beer selections.
http://www.hhbrewingco.com/

*Smokehouse*....fun, very kid-friendly, wide variety of food selections--- great BBQ, sandwiches, seafood, steaks..... yum.
http://smokehousehhi.com/

*Bonefish Grill*.... probably one of the best chain restaurants on the planet, exceptionally consistent, always good food & service. Large booths as always....Nice bar scene.
https://www.bonefishgrill.com/Locator/details/hilton-head-south-carolina

*CharBar Co*......haven't tried, but reputed to offer highly rated gourmet burgers, sandwiches, salads, etc...very casual. Sounds very good....
http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/164/1705955/restaurant/CharBar-Co-Hilton-Head-Island 
http://www.hiltonheadisland.org/dining/restaurants/charbar-company/

*Wild Wing Cafe*.....THE original..."crazy fun", busy, 1 hour waits in summer, but fantastic wings and other things. (try "Wild West" wings----not hot, not too sweet, just right!!!) active bar scene, many TVs, young locals' hangout, favorite of college kids and teens. Great T-shirts. Really fun!!!
http://www.wildwingcafe.com/locations/hilton-head-island-sc




*LUNCH*:

*A Low Country Backyard*....
 my newest favorite lunch spot, maybe best lunch menu on the island !!! (also open for dinner).. "down home Southern Cooking"... really an awesome cafe, great service....a top-rated hot spot on the island and it's well-deserved. 
http://www.hhbackyard.com/


*Truffles**: 2 locations, identical menus, but we like the decor & atmosphere much better at the Pope Avenue location---more contemporary (actually off Pope, on Executive Park Rd) ....very cozy.... also good for dinner. 
http://www.trufflescafe.com/

*Main Street Cafe & Pub*...really fun little cafe, good menu, extremely popular with locals.
http://www.hiltonheadcafe.com/
menu....http://www.hiltonheadcafe.com/menu/

*Harbour Town Bakery & Cafe*---casual, for a good sandwich, salad, or other specialty item in Harbour Town----located on right upon entering Lighthouse parking area, just short of Marriott Harbour Club Resort, it's a small cottage, inside or 2 tables on front porch. 
https://www.seapines.com/dining/the-harbour-town-bakery.aspx



*ITALIAN*:

*Vine Bistro & Wine Bar****....need reservations way in advance (maybe before your trip).......new hot spot, very fine dining, very expensive....
(863) 686-3900.....
No official website. NOT for kids! Some have reported a snobby attitude by owner and staff, but cannot confirm. 
http://www.hiltonheadisland.org/dining/restaurants/not-just-pasta-and-wine-bar/
http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/164/1685082/restaurant/Vine-Hilton-Head-  Island

*Michael Anthony's Italian**...fine dining Italian...sort of expensive, but excellent, see guide. Not for kids.
http://www.michael-anthonys.com/

*Ombra Cucina Rustica**...fine dining Italian...sort of expensive, but excellent, see guide. Not for kids.
http://www.ombrahhi.com/

*Giuseppe's*: casual, kid-friendly, great menu, great pizza....try only the Shelter Cove location next to TJ Maxx (other location not owned by same people).
http://www.giuseppispizza.com/menus/hilton-head-menu/



*PIZZA*:

*Mellow Mushroom*.....brand new building in a totally renovated shopping plaza......great Harris Teeter Grocery Store next door.
http://mellowmushroom.com/store/hilton-head

*Giuseppe's at Shelter Cove* (see above under "Italian")

*Breakfast*:
*Palmetto Bay Sunrise Cafe*...best by far, no comparison, great menu with a couple of extra daily specials, best service on island, a locals' favorite...tables, only 2 booths, a popular breakfast bar w stools, inside/outside dining.
http://palmettobaysunrisecafe.com/

*Signe's*....a locals' favorite, small cafe-like, not the usual "same-old" breakfast, specialty dishes.
https://www.signesbakery.com/Defaul...m/images/contentimages/Signes_InstoreMenu.pdf

*Southern Coney*.....typical non-fancy hole-in-wall diner but really good basic breakfast, good service, in shopping center where Wild Wing Cafe is located, across from New York Pizza on Pope Ave...known for fantastic pancakes, good prices.
no website, but location: https://plus.google.com/118437648503921409663/aboutgl=us&hl=en

*Skillets*...basic menu, standard breakfast, in Coligny Plaza. average but OK.
http://www.skilletscafe.com/

*Hilton Head Diner*.......menus for all meals, but breakfast is best. Has large selection of breakfast items, and they are pretty good. Nothing really special but average to good. Open 24 hours.
http://www.hiltonheaddiner.com/


This "Restaurant Guide" is derived from my personal research and testing, and reflects my own personal opinion. The perfect day for us (if truth be known) would include Palmetto Bay Sunrise Cafe for breakfast, Low Country Backyard for lunch, and Santa Fe for dinner.


A typical WEEK for us might include dinners at Santa Fe, Old Oyster Factory, Frankie Bones, Mellow Mushroom, Black Marlin Bayside Grill, Charlie's L'Etoile Verte, & Wild Wing Cafe; 2 breakfasts at Palmetto Bay Sunrise Cafe and one at Southern Coney, and the others in the villa; lunches at Truffles, A Low Country Backyard, 2 or 3 at the Grande Ocean outdoor Poolside Grill or at the Marketplace Deli, Main Street Cafe and Pub, homemade sandwiches in the villa, and maybe one at the Harbour Town Bakery and Cafe.

However, check the menus in lobby's "MENU GUIDE" found in the magazine rack, and other information found in various pamphlets, and decide for yourself. Choosing where to dine out remains my only mental exercise of each day at Hilton Head.
It's a tough life.  Enjoy!!!


.


----------



## jont (May 4, 2014)

I am getting hungry just reading Marty's post! Can't wait to get back to HHI


----------



## Poette (May 4, 2014)

If you like gyros/Greek food, we like It's Greek to Me.  It's in Coligny.


----------



## Luvtoride (May 4, 2014)

*One more to try*

Hard to argue with Jme's list or any of the other great recommendations here, in fact it's hard to to have many great restaurants on HHI.  I have one more that hasn't been mentioned and was one of our favorites during our first visit there last Aug.  We are going back again this aug.  Here is my review which is posted on Trip Advisor....
Flora's Italian Cafe
841 William Hilton Pkwy
Posted Aug 28, 2013
"Great NJ Italian in Hilton Head"
There are tons of great restaurants in HH, but I have to give you one recommendation to try during your stay. Flora's Italian Cafe is a hidden gem that's not on any of the concierge recommended lists but you should definitely try. It is a NJ Italian restaurant (they bill themselves that way) as the owners operated a restaurant in a nearby town to us in NJ for many years before moving down to HH 9 years ago. It is run by a husband and wife team who oversee everything and assure a great dining experience. Branco the husband is the chef and Flora his wife runs the front and makes all the desserts herself. We had a great dinner topped off by the best and freshest cannoli we have ever tasted (and we have eaten many including in Little Italy in NYC). Floras is located in a small strip mall along Wm Hilton Parkway, near Palmetto Dunes. It is directly across from Stacks, the pancake/ breakfast place. Give it a try. You will not be disappointed!

Brian


----------



## jme (May 4, 2014)

Luvtoride said:


> Hard to argue with Jme's list or any of the other great recommendations here, in fact it's hard to to have many great restaurants on HHI.  I have one more that hasn't been mentioned and was one of our favorites during our first visit there last Aug.  We are going back again this aug.  Here is my review which is posted on Trip Advisor....
> Flora's Italian Cafe
> 841 William Hilton Pkwy
> Posted Aug 28, 2013
> ...



Thanks ---- always open to undiscovered ones. *I'll put my best man on it*, and will make a comment asap. In the meantime, I will accept your hearty recommendation ---- it's difficult to keep up with everything, and each  time we return, seems like something has closed and more have opened. It's that kind of place.....always dynamic, never static.  

As of now, Trip Advisor and Yelp give Flora's Italian Cafe 4.5 stars, and Urbanspoon (my favorite and most reliable) gives it 4....that's a great confirmation that it's right up there, so it's a definite try next trip.  Perhaps the Italian places escape my notice more often, because when we think "beach", we seldom think Italian unless it's a cold off-season. In warmer times, we're thinking seafood!!!!  just sayin'.  but I'll give it a shot nonetheless. 
Again, many thanks.


----------



## Laurie (May 4, 2014)

A few we have liked, not mentioned above - all very casual:

French Kiss Bakery - Coligny - for pastries
Asian Bistro (Chinese, Japanese) - New Orleans Rd - for buffet lunch, 7.50 pp
Market St Cafe - Coligny - for key lime pie
Jim n Nick's BBQ - if you're in Bluffton at lunchtime


----------



## ml855 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks to all your suggestions, and the list from jme.  I really appreciate it.  This will be our second time on Hilton Head Island, but our first without the boys (more like young men, but will always be boys to me), so husband and I will eat out more then our first visit.  Looking forward to a week of relaxing and eating good seafood.


----------



## jjluhman (May 5, 2014)

Check out http://www.hiltonheadislandfoodtours.com/

We were there in March and really enjoyed it.  You will get a TON of food on the tour so show up hungry.  I wish that we had gone at the beginning of the week because we found restaurants that we would have loved to return to for a full meal!


----------



## Magic1962 (May 5, 2014)

Thank you for the restaurant information... I will be at Hilton Head over July 4th with my family and really need ideas of where to eat for the week....   Dave...


----------



## Deb from NC (May 6, 2014)

We just got back from HH yesterday....we ate for the first time at Ombra Cucina Rustica.  It was one of the best meals I've had in a long time. ..highly recommend!
Deb from NC


----------



## 1st Class (May 6, 2014)

I highly recommend Roastfish and Cornbread, but be prepared to wait an hour or more if you arrive much after opening.

Jazz Corner is another favorite whenever we visit the island.

I would never recommend Frankie Bones as we were treated very badly on our last visit.  We asked for a booth and the hostess proceeded past every empty booth and seated us at a table at the back of the restaurant (not a booth) in front of the restrooms!  There were only a few other diners and booths were plentiful, so I don't know what the problem was.


----------



## Deb from NC (May 6, 2014)

We spent an evening at the Jazz Corner as well.  Very good food, great music. We usually go to Red Fish when we're on the island, but they were closed for a private function on the only night we had free, so we'll have to wait 'til next trip !


----------



## ACP (May 9, 2014)

Like others have mentioned this is a great list, we are off to Barony for 10 nights on Tuesday so searched the threads, seems far too many to eat at, especially as we tend to eat at the apartment most of the time, only eating out 2/3 times.  looking forward to first visit to HH, clubs in the luggage.


----------



## Rehdaun (May 11, 2014)

Just came back from HHI yesterday.  Two of our favorites were:

Daniel's across the street from Coligny Plaza
  Wonderful tapas menu.  25% off 4:30 to 6:30
http://danielshhi.com/

Red Stripe in Bluffton
  Reasonably priced Caribbean cuisine
http://www.redstripessc.com/


----------



## ilene13 (May 12, 2014)

Jme's list is excellent.  I too would add Daniel's to it.  A heads up there are always coupons on restaurant.com for the Studio.  Redfish is one of our favorites and I have no problem taking my 6 year old grandson there.


----------



## Carol C (May 12, 2014)

Laurie said:


> A few we have liked, not mentioned above - all very casual:
> 
> French Kiss Bakery - Coligny - for pastries
> Asian Bistro (Chinese, Japanese) - New Orleans Rd - for buffet lunch, 7.50 pp
> ...



I too love French Kiss Bakery. I'm gonna have to try Asian Bistro...thanks Laurie! ()Maybe today! 

P.S. My faves include Jump N Phil's with excellent burgers and shrimp salad. Nice outdoor patio is doggie friendly. (Near SeaPines gate in same shopping center as Reilly's.) I'm a big fan of Santa Fe Cafe for lunch. I've also enjoyed Alexander's and also Stellini's for early bird deals. And I love the Jazz Corner's food and of course all that jazz!


----------



## mikey0531 (May 12, 2014)

Poette said:


> If you like gyros/Greek food, we like It's Greek to Me.  It's in Coligny.



I was just going to post this :whoopee:

We were there last summer and enjoyed it.  We liked sitting outside on the patio.  Parking was a challenge though.

Casual.  And we had our young daughter with us.

Debi


----------



## rgrisard (Aug 15, 2014)

Ate @ Old Fort Pub last night.   Great recommendation and definitely a top 10 view and top 20 food in terms of restaurants for me, and I've eaten at some great ones.


----------



## jme (Aug 16, 2014)

*update*

Added a couple new ones, and  a few extra comments along the way. I'll need TWO consecutive posts to have room for all this, so please note that.


*HILTON HEAD RESTAURANTS*

This is my personal list and reflects my own opinion. It's another "UPDATE of my previous update", *this time composed on August 16, 2014*.

Reservations are highly recommended, even days ahead. Some places don't take reservations, but those that don't still honor the Marriott Concierge "call-ahead seating", with a minimal wait. Call in morning on day-of.

For Grande Ocean, the front desk is (843) 686-7343,
for Barony it's (843) 342-1608,
and for SurfWatch it's (843) 363-3400.
ASK FOR the CONCIERGE.

PICK UP a *Menu Guide* from the magazine rack in the lobby to see all menus.



*TRADITIONAL SEAFOOD:*

*Skull Creek Boathouse*....hands down my personal favorite for SEAFOOD. Huge menu with widest selection of seafood on the island. Colossal Crab Knuckles (lump crab meat, and I mix my own special sauce, can't divulge) and PEI Mussels w their special bread for dunking are my two favorite appetizers. Sometimes I get both as my meal.
Inside or outside dining. Bar inside and out (first come-first served for "bar seats" inside or "bar tables" outside-----Valuable hint: hey, work a "next-up" deal with occupants if your wait is excessive). Marriott-only Concierge a MUST for "call-ahead seating", otherwise a 90-120 minute wait, any night. Valet parking sometimes warranted when crowded, but worth it for $2, and you can drive right up to restaurant doors.
http://www.skullcreekboathouse.com/a...us/dinner-menu

*Black Marlin Bayside Grill*...good solid seafood restaurant, indoor booths or outdoor tables in courtyard atmosphere (each with umbrella).
also has a good breakfast.
http://blackmarlinhhi.com/menus/dinner-menu/

*Sea Shack*....
Sea Shack is a "hole-in-the-wall", but it has good basic seafood. You stand outside until a table opens. Just for seafood. Not fine dining by any stretch..... lately it's been inconsistent in my opinion. very popular but not my favorite. mentioned because it's VERY often recommended by others.
http://seashackhhi.com/

*Old Oyster Factory*...very popular, VERY GOOD seafood but not great seafood. Awesome atmosphere, beautiful building on marsh/waterway, amazingly beautiful views!!! We still love it, and go each trip. Concierge "call-ahead seating" a MUST, long wait otherwise, sometimes 60 minutes.
https://www.oldoysterfactory.com/ord...1000/Page.aspx
pics http://www.oldoysterfactory.com/Photos/OurAmbiance

*Crazy Crab* (2 locations)... we like the Harbour Town location but many like the other. Just too far to drive for us to the second location near on-island bridge. It's crazy allright....loud, busy, lots of kids and families----must be in the mood for all that stimulation, but it has good basic seafood.
http://www.thecrazycrab.com/

*Roastfish and Cornbread*.... "down home" Southern cooking by owner, Chef David. 
A relatively new hot spot going on 3 years now. Some have said it's just OK, but it continues to be a very popular favorite. Nothing fancy, beyond casual, LOTS of seafood options. Worth a try, has a big following
despite occasional mixed reviews.
http://www.roastfishandcornbread.com/

*Kenny B's*......beyond casual, good seafood and Cajun cuisine! Good prices, really fun. Always busy but worth the wait. Also has breakfast. (an occasional review might mention spotty service, but I haven't seen that...???)
http://www.eatatkennybs.com/



.................................................. .................................................. ...................
Not "Recommendations" per se, but worth a comment, & will be re-evaluating as time passes:

1. *Aunt Chilada's*...not my personal favorite, but ....listed because it's always hailed as a fun place for kids and young families, and I'm sure that's true. Always crowded, and located in a convenient spot .... the "default last-minute restaurant of choice", so to speak. I suppose it's just OK. Not my recommendation unless you want over-the-top casual atmosphere, decent prices, and average food. Just sayin'.
http://www.auntchiladashhi.com/

2. *Hudson's Seafood*...listed because it's often mentioned and recommended. Tried it on evening of August 15, 2014, using call-ahead Marriott concierge service because they don't take reservations. We waited 12 minutes to be seated and walk-ups were being told "1 hour wait" or more. Service was very good, Food was also generally good....I ordered Neptune seafood platter and 4 of 6 items (I'm including the delicious hushpuppies) were very good, other two not good at all (cole slaw very bitter like sauerkraut, and deviled crab like bad canned "crab-helper"). Oysters are currently out of season so that doesn't count....yes, they were awful, but it's understandable and not held against them). Multiple dining rooms in an old run-down building, all have low ceilings and unremarkable ambiance---rather drab and dark, imho.  No views of water to speak of....can sort of see it beyond the dock and a couple of ugly boats, but not an overly attractive view. Cannot compare to my other favorite seafood restaurants' views. For these reasons alone it drops down my list. Concierge still recommends it highly...(???). "Inconsistent reviews" is how I'll leave it. It was definitely OFF my list for years due to the bad food, but because of better reviews lately, I decided to try it, and it is improved. Bottom line, it's good basic seafood, but not great, which is fair, I think. Very crowded, don't go without call-ahead, unless you enjoy hanging out and waiting outside (no room to wait inside). Amazingly priced a couple of dollars MORE for similar items at my other spots. Long walk to restaurant after parking in big lot, say 120 yards at least if you park in virtual middle of lot, where a few isolated spots are opening up at 7 pm.  If you get a front row spot, then it's 60 yards, but getting those spots WON'T HAPPEN due to crowded conditions at 7pm... 
http://goo.gl/maps/yWvSP
No valet parking.  Much prefer Skull Creek Boathouse (next door) and Old Oyster Factory, but a decent and viable alternative. Popular with a certain crowd, but I'm going out on a limb in saying it's not the discriminating Marriott crowd. Views and ambiance at SCB and OOF are great, worth the trip just for that. 
http://hudsonsonthedocks.com/

3. *Marley's Island Grille*.....was great, then reported mediocre, now back as very good...(?) We used to be regulars there, was very fun for whole family.....haven't been in a while, but could be on it's way back!! Worth a try! Hearing more and more good things. Amazingly, back on the SERG Restaurant Group management list, which is a good thing. Many of my favorites are in the SERG group, like Black Marlin, Frankie Bones, Skull Creek Boathouse, One Hot Mama's, Wiseguys.
http://www.marleyshhi.com/

.................................................. .................................................. .............



FINE DINING....Varied Menus, all great:

ALL very SPECIAL; and ALL are in the Fine Dining Category.
(*= fine dining )


*Santa Fe Cafe**... (fwiw, tied for my personal favorite restaurant on the island, other being Frankie Bones below, and Skull Creek Boathouse above for seafood).
Santa Fe is typically our "first and last" meal whenever we visit HH. After dining on evening of August 16, 2014, owner and friend Marshall sent out several churros to us for dessert, on the house. Thanks, Marshall!! 
"Fine dining" but still casual.
When my wife and I are alone, we love the window tables in the back room on RIGHT SIDE, near Chef's grill.....for a group with our kids or with friends, we like the room on the Left near the fireplace.  Southwestern flair to seafood and steaks...
Signature dishes are the Cowboy Cut Ribeye, the Grouper, and the Painted Desert Soup. (triple Wow)
Ribeye Burrito, Outrageous Chimichanga, Pork Tenderloin, and Lamb Chops are also fantastic, as is Swordfish special. Not for young kids, but teens+ will enjoy.
http://www.santafehhi.com/ 

*Frankie Bones**...very large menu, really fun... "Sinatra cool"....reservations a MUST, best at least 2 days in advance maybe more.  Tall high-back maroon leather booths, low lights, Club atmosphere, love it!!! .... "sophisticated casual"..... busy bar scene, has multiple high-tops available at bar area.
Not for young kids, but they do have a few items that might work for teens+...have "S'Mores" dessert with a small Hibachi brought to your own table for roasting marshmallows! Also over a dozen great appetizers. Perhaps most extensive and varied menu on island....Italian pasta dishes, chicken and veal dishes, steaks and prime rib, seafood, and more. I love the Broiled Seafood Trio, but also love the Veal Saltimbocca and the Lobster Mac & Cheese. Everything is excellent....absolute best waiter on the island is "Carr".  Ask for him.
http://www.frankieboneshhi.com/

*RedFish**....very popular...contemporary decor, very chic. unique menu items.... very different but great!  Not for kids.
http://www.RedFishofHiltonHead.com/?gclid=CJ2O2oecmMACFQusaQodH0YA5Q

*Alexanders**....fine dining, quiet, intimate, white tablecloth, good wines. Not for kids.
http://www.alexandersrestaurant.com/

*Wiseguys**..fine dining, great steaks & seafood...generally quiet, refined. Not for kids.
http://www.wiseguyshhi.com/

*Charlie's L'Etoile Verte**.....fine dining, new fresh menu daily (many fish selections)...
perhaps the best all-round restaurant on island, romantic, quiet but good ambiance. Not for kids.
http://charliesgreenstar.com/ Not for kids.

*Crane's Tavern**...fine dining, quiet, steak & seafood, white tablecloth.
Not for kids.
http://www.cranestavern.com/

*Old Fort Pub***....very fine dining...maybe best VIEW on island, small, intimate, romantic, for special occasions or just a really great meal, white tablecloth,candles...ask for window table. nice wine list. Definitely Not for kids.
http://www.oldfortpub.com/

*Sunset Grille***....fine dining, forget where it's located in RV park, it's beyond wonderful. Fantastic sunset view, romantic, great Chef, locals' favorite, great wine list. Dave's favorite, which speaks volumes. Definitely Not for kids.
http://www.sunsetgrillehhi.com/

*The Sage Room***..... very fine dining, popular with locals, very expensive. Definitely Not for kids.
http://www.thesageroom.com/


*The Studio***.....very fine dining, interesting mix of fine food & visual art, very unique.......very expensive but good. Definitely Not for kids.
http://www.studiodining.com/

*Daniel's**....... quite different concept but impressive. Funky, attractive club-like ambiance, low lights. Tapas from 3 regions of world but also a traditional menu section with 6 or 7 great items. Great food and service. Located just off Coligny Traffic Circle. NOT for kids.
http://danielshhi.com/#/HOME-01-00/

*Tapas**.....a different kind of dining experience, but a good one... many items from which to choose, family-owned restaurant with loyal following. probably Adults Only due to menu.
http://www.tapashiltonhead.com/

*Jazz Corner**.....live Jazz entertainment, good food, a fun evening. Cover charge of $10 required...a bit loud, but fun if you're in the mood. Definitely Not for kids.
http://www.thejazzcorner.com/



.................................................. ...........



*CASUAL PLACES* that deserve recommendation----all great for family and kids.
Not fine dining, just good... on rare occasion inconsistent but still worth visiting.


*Steamer*.....good basic seafood, located in Coligny Plaza.
http://www.steamerseafood.com/

*One Hot Mama's*......a great family spot....awesome BBQ, Brisket, all sorts of sandwiches, burgers, and wide range of appetizers and entrees. *Busy, busy....maybe a 30-60 minute wait on peak weekends. IMHO, it's worth it!   good food, good service, fun atmosphere, VERY casual.
http://www.onehotmamas.com/

*Chow Daddy's*......a new find, opened April 2014, very casual, Lunch or Dinner. Inventive and different menu with sandwiches, BBQ, and much more.
http://www.chowdaddys.com/
http://www.urbanspoon.com/rph/164/1834850/hilton-head-island-chow-daddy-restaurant-photos

*Jump & Phil's*....very casual, very good food with wide selection of menu items, fun laid-back atmosphere, advertises the "best burger on the island" (and the burger IS good).
http://www.jumpandphilshhi.com/

*Hilton Head Brewing Company*.....popular & fun place, lots of good starter selections, good sandwiches, good beer selections.
http://www.hhbrewingco.com/

*Smokehouse*....fun, very kid-friendly, wide variety of food selections--- great BBQ, sandwiches, seafood, steaks..... yum.
http://smokehousehhi.com/

*Bonefish Grill*.... excellent choice!!! Great menu. probably one of the best chain restaurants on the planet, exceptionally consistent, always good food & service. Large booths as always....Nice bar scene.
http://www.bonefishgrill.com/Locator/details/hilton-head-south-carolina

*CharBar Co*......haven't tried, but reputed to offer gourmet burgers, sandwiches, salads, etc...very casual. Sounds good....mixed reviews, so check it out.
http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/164/1705955/restaurant/CharBar-Co-Hilton-Head-Island
http://www.hiltonheadisland.org/dining/restaurants/charbar-company/

*Wild Wing Cafe*.....THE original HH restaurant was the first of a currently expanding franchise..."crazy fun", busy, 1 hour waits in summer, but fantastic wings and other things. (try "Wild West" wings----not hot, not too sweet, just right!!!) active bar scene, many TVs, young locals' hangout, favorite of college kids and teens. Great T-shirts. Really fun!!!
http://www.wildwingcafe.com/locations/hilton-head-island-sc



.


----------



## jme (Aug 16, 2014)

*(continued as separate post)*

*LUNCH or DINNER:*

*A Low Country Backyard.*
my newest favorite spot, maybe best lunch menu on the island !!! (also a great DINNER spot).. "down home Southern Cooking"... (love the meatloaf, collard greens, and corn bread!!!)...
really an awesome cafe, great service....a top-rated hot spot on the island and it's well-deserved.  inside or outside dining.
http://www.hhbackyard.com/

*Truffles**: borders on fine dining....not really for kids....2 locations, identical menus/both great and unique items, but we like the decor & atmosphere much better at the Pope Avenue location---more contemporary (actually off Pope, on Executive Park Rd) ....very cozy.... also good for dinner. Pope Ave location closed on Saturdays.
http://www.trufflescafe.com/

*Main Street Cafe & Pub*...really a fun cafe, great menu, extremely popular with locals, Sunday brunch also.
http://www.hiltonheadcafe.com/
menu....http://www.hiltonheadcafe.com/menu/

*Harbour Town Bakery & Cafe *(lunch only)---casual and small cafe, but very good---- for a great sandwich, salad, or other specialty item in Harbour Town----located on right upon entering Lighthouse parking area, just short of Marriott Harbour Club Resort, it's a small cottage, inside or 2 tables on front porch.
https://www.seapines.com/dining/the-harbour-town-bakery.aspx
menu  https://www.seapines.com/pdf/ht_bakery_4-9-09.pdf
trip advisor  http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...kery_and_Cafe-Hilton_Head_South_Carolina.html



*ITALIAN:*

*Vine Bistro & Wine Bar****....need reservations way in advance (maybe before your trip).......new hot spot, very fine dining,
very expensive....
(863) 686-3900.....
No official website. NOT for kids! 
Some have reported a snobby attitude by owner and staff, but cannot confirm.
http://www.hiltonheadisland.org/dining/restaurants/not-just-pasta-and-wine-bar/
http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/164/1685082/restaurant/Vine-Hilton-Head-Island

*Michael Anthony's Italian**...fine dining Italian...sort of expensive, but excellent, see guide. Not for kids.
http://www.michael-anthonys.com/

*Ombra Cucina Rustica**...fine dining Italian...sort of expensive, but excellent, see guide. Not for kids.
http://www.ombrahhi.com/

*Giuseppe's*... casual, kid-friendly, great menu, great pizza....try only the Shelter Cove location next to TJ Maxx (other location not owned by same people).
http://www.giuseppispizza.com/menus/hilton-head-menu/

*Il Carpaccio Ristorante Italiano*....Hwy 278, good reviews.
http://www.ilcarpaccioofhiltonhead.com/

*Carrabbas*..... one great chain. ideal for family. if you don't have one back home and you want Italian, Go!!! Consistently great, awesome menu.
located at intersection of old Hwy 278 & Mathews Drive (on Hwy 278 between Port Royal and Marriott's Surfwatch).
http://www.carrabbas.com/restaurant/locations/sc/hilton-head-island/hilton-head-island/index.aspx

*Flora's Italian Cafe*....haven't tried but have heard very good reviews....worth a try.
http://www.florasitaliancafe.com/

********************************************



*PIZZA *(probably each Italian restaurant above has great pizza, but these below are the most popular casual spots):

*Mellow Mushroom*.....brand new restaurant building in a totally renovated shopping plaza......huge dining area, lots of HDTVs mounted, 
really fun.  my favorite. (note: great Harris Teeter Grocery Store next door).
http://mellowmushroom.com/store/hilton-head

*Giuseppe's at Shelter Cove* (see above under "Italian").....next to T J Maxx on Hwy 278 past mall.

*Il Carpaccio Ristorante Italiano*....Hwy 278, good reviews.
http://www.ilcarpaccioofhiltonhead.com/

*Fat Baby's Pizza and Subs*.....on Arrow Rd, just past Target Rd intersection (within few blocks of Hwy278/Palmetto BayRd/Greenwood/Pope Traffic Circle)..... highly rated.
http://www.fatbabyspizza.com/
menu  http://www.fatbabyspizza.com/our-menu/

*Carrabbas* (see above in "Italian")

*New York City Pizza*....popular but occasional mixed reviews, mentioned only because of convenient location on Pope Avenue, a block from Coligny Plaza area. Quick but just OK.
http://www.ilovenycp.com/#!menu/c1odq

*************************************************



*BREAKFAST:*

*Palmetto Bay Sunrise Cafe*...best by far, in a class by itself.  
no comparison!!! great menu, always with a couple of extra daily specials, best service on island, a locals' favorite... tables, only 2 booths, many like to sit at the counter (stools), inside/outside dining. wait staff amazing, never any turnover. 
http://palmettobaysunrisecafe.com/full-menu/
http://palmettobaysunrisecafe.com/pix/

*Signe's*....a locals' favorite, small cafe-like, not the usual "same-old" breakfast, specialty dishes. On Arrow Road, turn onto Arrow Rd one block from 278/Greenwood/Pope traffic circle and follow about a mile, on right.
http://www.signesbakery.com/images/contentimages/Signes_InstoreMenu.pdf


*Southern Coney*.....typical non-fancy "hole-in-wall" diner but really good basic breakfast, good service, in shopping center where Wild Wing Cafe is located, across from New York Pizza on Pope Ave...known for fantastic pancakes, good prices. 
no website, but location:
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...ney_Breakfast-Hilton_Head_South_Carolina.html

*Skillets*...basic menu, standard breakfast, in Coligny Plaza. average but OK.
http://www.skilletscafe.com/

*Hilton Head Diner*.......menus for all meals, but breakfast is best. Has large selection of breakfast items, and they are pretty good. Nothing really special but average to good. Open 24 hours.
http://www.hiltonheaddiner.com/

*IHOP*......("good ole IHOP" chain...hey, I still like it. They did me right in college, and I never forget).....on corner of Mathews Drive & Hwy 278.
(note: Mathews Dr. hits Hwy 278 in two places ---- the IHOP location is at the spot nearer the off-island intersection, across from Steinmart, not the other intersection where Carrabbas restaurant is.)

*Black Marlin*....now has breakfast....good food and service....see it's listing above.


*********************************************************

Note:  Haven't tried, but Recommended by reliable local wait staff whom we've known for years. Supposedly non-fancy but good food, and known and loved by locals. Look them up:

*Annie O's*

*Up the Creek Pub and Grill*

*********************************************************

Always searching.......
Enjoy.







.


----------



## Luvtoride (Aug 19, 2014)

Jme, thanks for updating the list and posting it again.  We are heading down this Saturday and I shared it with our friends traveling with us along with a colleague who has a house down there.  I can't wait to try some of the great places on your lists.  I'm glad to see you added Flora's to your list even if you didn't get to try it yet.  We will definitely go there this trip as well.  
I will give my feedback and report when I get back.  
Thanks! 
Brian


----------



## jme (Aug 19, 2014)

Luvtoride said:


> Jme, thanks for updating the list and posting it again.  We are heading down this Saturday and I shared it with our friends traveling with us along with a colleague who has a house down there.  I can't wait to try some of the great places on your lists.  I'm glad to see you added Flora's to your list even if you didn't get to try it yet.  We will definitely go there this trip as well.
> I will give my feedback and report when I get back.
> Thanks!
> Brian



I'm interested to hear about it, and thanks... Let us know. 

It's tough sometimes to pick a spot. We just returned from HH this past weekend, and the biggest chore(?) every day was to ask around and see where everybody wanted to go for dinner. With so many favorites, it's difficult to come to a consensus. But we hang together and always have a blast, wherever it is. 

One thing I've noticed over the past 5-8 years, there are a LOT more great Italian restaurants on HH Island. We previously tended to favor only the seafood places, but now we include the Italian spots in the rotation. I look at it this way----they make us offers we can't refuse.


----------



## jont (Aug 19, 2014)

no offense Marty, but if you really want some great Italian dinner spots, come on up  to NY and i'll take you over to Arthur Avenue in da Bronx.we got some pretty good spots in north joisey also. but i still haven't found a place here that makes good shrimp and grits tho.


----------



## jme (Aug 19, 2014)

jont said:


> no offense Marty, but if you really want some great Italian dinner spots, come on up  to NY and i'll take you over to Arthur Avenue in da Bronx.we got some pretty good spots in north joisey also. but i still haven't found a place here that makes good shrimp and grits tho.



definitely no offense taken, my good buddy.  and yes, I know HH is no "Little Italy", but it's just a trend I've noticed. We take what we can get. I'll henceforth  call it "preparation for your offer".

And yes, I'd be WIDE OPEN to come up there and test you.....and my mouth is already watering. Can't imagine anything more fun.  So I'll work on that, and that's a promise. After we get back from San Francisco in September, Mona and I will talk about that. You're so lucky to be that close. Thanks for the great idea!!!!


----------



## NKN (Mar 3, 2015)

Can recommend both of these which are in the North End at the Port Royal Plaza.  Same shopping center as Sams Club and BI-LO.

Plantation Café
Reillys Pub/Grill

The café is open for breakfast and lunch, reasonably priced and very good food.  Breakfast until 11:30, then lunch until 3pm.  $$

The Pub is very good pub food.  $$$.

Discovered these two years ago, and just ate again at the Café.

NKN


----------



## Laurie (Mar 3, 2015)

During our last trip, we finally tried Annie O's.  

I absolutely loved the buttermilk fried catfish with cheese grits, and can't wait to go back and have it again! They allowed a substitution of collard greens instead of slaw, large servings for very reasonable prices.

This place is reputed to have really good fried chicken, but I can't comment personally on any other menu items.


----------



## Detailor (Mar 16, 2015)

Just back from a nice week on Hilton Head, staying at Marriott's Barony Beach Club.  Had a much better week - weatherwise - than the forecasters predicted and very relaxing during a pre-St. Patrick's stay.

Thanks to Marty for this list, it was really helpful over the course of the week.

We enjoyed the Old Oyster Factory and Black Marlin Bayside Grill.  Had a good change of pace with Hilton Head Brewing Company and at Reilly's (both just off Greenwood Drive in that little cluster of restaurants).

We were out an hungry one evening and tried Hudson's - it was busy but we were seated on the deck within a couple of minutes and enjoyed the sunset out there.  The food was rather hit or miss.  It probably averaged as average and it seemed more expensive than it should have been.  Probably won't be going back there if we go back to HHI.

The gem, though, was Skull Creek Boathouse.  Marty couldn't be more dead on with that one.  We had the best seafood meals of the trip at this restaurant and the advise to use Marriott's call-ahead through the concierge was terrific advise.  The place was packed with a lot of people waiting while we walked right in.  Great location and great food!

Dick Taylor


----------

